
Ask HN: Anyone else hit with scraping and spammed by scraping protection SaaS? - throwaway784563
We recently started suffering from a fairly sophisticated scraper. The attack was sustained, always getting around the simple protections we deployed.<p>Around a week later several of our employees got sales emails from two companies specializing in scraping prevention, the company names starting with Da… and Pe… (trying to not affect their reputation unless someone else recognizes the names based on a similar experience.)<p>We ultimately rejected their solicitations and a short while later, in the past few days, the scraping stopped.<p>We&#x27;re now suspicious that something shady is going on. They could&#x27;ve been the ones launching the attack, to make us more likely to purchase their services. They could even just stop the attack once we subscribe and act like their software blocked it perfectly, making us satisfied with their purchase.<p>So I want to know: did anyone else have a similar experience?
======
mtmail
You're right, looks shady and not like a coincidence.

